# #6 SWITCHES FOR SALE



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

HERE


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You quitting on Garden Railroading?


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Naw. I let the RR get too0 big....again


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd take 'em but the drive is too far. You completely ruling out shipping them? 


Andre`


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry - if someone will bring them to York next year, that I will buy some. I cant tell how many you have.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Not completely ruling out shipping, but am trying to find a no-work for me buyer. 

York may work if I still have the stuff John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man wish they were SS







I'd sure would have bought a few. I love those switch stands as that is mostly what I use. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you consider shipping with actual shipping costs, let me know if you decide to sell and ship or part out!!! Remember I was one of the first to ask!! Hah LOL the Regal


----------

